# Saw



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The more I hear and see ABOUT this movie, the more I want to actually SEE it! *Saw* looks to be another in a long line of films that are about psychopath's but this one seem's to be more in the frame of mind as such excellent films as *Se7en* and *Silence of the Lambs,* than mediocre efforts like another *Halloween* sequel, or any version of *The Texas Chainsaw Massacre.* Here I'm going to post links to a couple of reviews of the film from _Arrow in the Head_ and _Creature Corner_ (John Fallon and The Inspector are the respective reviewee's) and a link to the new trailer. Here they go, and believe me, you'll be as psyched as I am about seeing this which I believe will be released in the Fall.

Arrow's Review: http://www.joblo.com/arrow/saw.htm

The Inspector's Review: http://www.creature-corner.com/reviews/saw.php3

The Trailer: http://www.filmforce.ign.com/articles/521/521120p1.html?fromint=1


----------



## Joyfuldead (Jun 27, 2004)

looks good I think.
read about it in rue morgue... can't wait.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Dig this, all you Horror Mavens! *Saw,* has a website: http://www.how****edup.net/

Believe me this websites url is perfect. When you see the twisted **** up over there, you'll know what I'm going on about. This is the stuff of nightmares. I hope I'm not jumping the gun here by saying this movie will possibly be better than *The Ring,* but it looks awfully...well...****ed up! Check it out. It's definitely not for the squeamish.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Another small peice of news on the *Saw* front. *Megadeth's* new single, _Die Dead Enough_ will appear on the soundtrack. I know that a good number of us on the board are fans of the band and it comes in the wake of Dave Mustaine disbanding *Megadeth* due to severe nerve damage in his left arm. The name of the new album is _The System Has Failed._ Bad or good, I know I'll be picking this one up, because there's no telling when Mustaine and company will be putting out another one. *Saw * will see limited theatrical release (1,500 to be exact) Sept. 17.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, here comes some more bad news from the "Oh ****! Not AGAIN!" Department: It seems that Lions Gate has bumped forward, yet again the release date of *Saw.* Now we have it to look forward to in October on the 29th! First *Dawn of the Dead,*gets bumped up; then*Alien vs. Predator,* then *Resident Evil: Apocalypse,* then *Blade: Trinity* and now *Saw*...AGAIN! AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGHHHH!!! Won't these studios just make up their damn minds already? I hope it's all worth the hype, from what I hear it is. We'll just cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*No wonder you think "The Changeling" is a yawn Sinister if this is your kind of movie....lol. Did you guys see the trailers? Here's one I was able to find:

http://lionsgate.arcostream.net/lionsgate/saw_fd_150Kbps.wmv

Like you said Sinister. The website title fits the movie well. Love Danny Glover, and Shawnee Smith.*


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*Here's a short 1 second sound wav I made from the website:

"I Want To Play A Game"*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Still yet another bit of twisted fun. Here is a new site called _House of Jigsaw_ which seems to be the name of the psychotic character from this ****ed-up flick. Here's the url; enter The House if you dare. Tread carefully. There's no telling if you'll be the next to "Play a Game."

http://www.houseofjigsaw.com/


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

This was a great movie in my opinon .. I loved the suspense and at the end of the movie when the guy stood up, I thought I was going to **** myself. I didn't see that coming .. did any of you? The sequel to SAW is due out on October 28th of this year .. looking forward to seeing how this will work out, here is a link to the SAW 2 website with a teaser trailor. What a ****ed up movie .. gonna love it http://www.saw2.com/


----------

